# The State of ICS/JB on D2/DX/D2G/DPro



## bikedude880

I can't speak for Jonman, Desterly, or x13thangelx, but it's come to my attention that overall development on these phones has slowed down significantly. While it would be possible to port over changes from the Defy team and get started on JB (it /is/ started), the ratio of developers to phones to ROMs has become overwhelming. The past two weeks has shown a dramatic drop-off in commits for CM9 (read none for 1.5 weeks) and a fairly high stability in the system itself. Where we are now is so far past what many people thought.

Personally, I'd like to see CM9 get a fully working camera, not have bugs in GSM modes, and ultimately just work. Working on CM10 would detract from that focus and we'd have yet another partially working system. Remember what happened to CM7? It died shortly after ICS code was released and if I recall correctly, was never touched again.

So ultimately, this is myself saying that the end of the road is near. The current developers who have these phones are coming up to the end of their contracts with VZW, have another platform they're working on, or are so overwhelmed with maintaining current ROMs that progress has nearly stopped.

From here on out, I'll primarily be working on porting over CM10 and touching up CM9... I don't expect much to come of it.

Thank you all for helping keep these phones alive long after Motorola abandoned them. Cheers.


----------



## ExodusC

Thanks again to all the developers who made ICS possible on our phones! The difference between stock GB/CM7 and the unofficial CM9 builds you guys have made possible is just huge. You guys took our phones with the frustrating Motorola stock ROM and got true AOSP-based builds on them.

You are completely right, though. An (almost) fully functional ICS build is more important than a broken JB build.

ICS's user experience was a huge jump over GB in my opinion, and while JB improves on this, I think ICS is good enough for a phone that Motorola abandoned at GB.

Even though I have a Galaxy S3 now, I just flashed the latest ICS build as of a few nights ago onto my D2G, and I saw that HWA appeared to be even more functional than it had previously, which is amazing. I never thought we'd see it.

Thanks again, everyone.


----------



## x13thangelx

FWIW, I'm in complete agreement with BD.

Eventually I'll end up updating everything to "current" with hwa changes etc but that will probably be about it...


----------



## clouse2013

Just want to say thanks to all these developers as well. This is my first android phone and I will never go back to anything else. This was made possible by the great developer community we have on these phones. Hope to see some more things touched up if possible (my contract doesn't end for another two months) and possibly JB. But all the work done so far is amazing.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki


----------



## Gasai Yuno

bikedude880 said:


> Personally, I'd like to see CM9 get a fully working camera, not have bugs in GSM modes, and ultimately just work.


Alas, the GSM part is tricky as hell. Though there's a bit of a progress, I admit. The whole "learn the framework from the very bottom of the things, and then rewrite it to accommodate proper Global support" is really overwhelming.


----------



## Imacellist

Not gonna lie I was hoping this day would not come so soon, but I can't say I blame you guys. Thank you so much for all the work you have done. My phone has been actually usable since you guys have been working on it. I am trying to learn how to develop, and I am eventually planning on looking into jelly bean for the DX, but I don't expect much to come out of it. Hopefully I'll have the pleasure of having my new phone (whatever and whenever that is) be developed by you guys. Cheers!


----------



## supercutetom

What you current devs and devs from the past have brought to our phones is more than any of us had probably dreamed of looking forward to when we first bought our D2's. One can only hope that the next phones we purchase, or already own, will have devs as devoted as you all.

Thanks again for all you guys have done without asking for anything in return.


----------



## Crocadile

I'm sad to see this post, but I agree with it completely. I suppose it was inevitable. I'm still enjoyed the Droid 2 Global though, and I'm gonna stick it out as long as it keeps running and can hold a charge.

My thanks to all the devs, especially 13thangel and bikedude.


----------



## chiruscan

Thanks to all the developers for making me enjoy my phone even more than I would have: 13thangel, bikedude, BMcgt, Jonman, Firstencounter, Beans, and everyone else. It sucks that Verizon/Motorola cant continue to support a phone that they contract out to people for 2 years, but thanks to you guys you made it worth it.

This is my first Android phone and I think the work you guys have done shows just how powerful the Android OS is as a developing platform when you can take a 2 year old phone and make it do things that even brand new phones cant. I read in another thread someone ported ICS to the OG droid which to me is amazing.

Still crossing my fingers out for a working port of JB though


----------



## supergear

Sad day indeed.







Hopefully the good devs will port cm10/JB before they quit the D2/D2G all together


----------



## bikedude880

supergear said:


> Sad day indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully the good devs will port cm10/JB before they quit the D2/D2G all together


There indeed is work being done on JB, how stable it will be is still up in the air.


----------



## ExodusC

bikedude880 said:


> There indeed is work being done on JB, how stable it will be is still up in the air.


I can safely say I'm looking forward to flashing your hobby JB builds, even if they're broken.


----------



## chiruscan

Thanks to all the developers for breathing life into my old phone.

Its weird, even though my Droid X is old it still feels new when I put a bad-azz ROM on it that one of you geniuses cooked up.


----------



## gsr18

chiruscan said:


> Thanks to all the developers for breathing life into my old phone.
> 
> Its weird, even though my Droid X is old it still feels new when I put a bad-azz ROM on it that one of you geniuses cooked up.


This. I can't say it enough. Thank you a million times over to all the devs.


----------



## trespasser

Seriously. HUGE props to the dev team to get this working and as stable as it is. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU! I look forward to our CM9 minor touchups and some potential CM10 fun. Cheers!


----------



## NFSP G35

Screw CM10... I'm still more interested in CM9 because the simple fact is, it's way closer to "done" and given a little bit more tweaking / bug-fixes, probably about the best option for the device.


----------



## bikedude880

So for myself, I believe my upgrade comes around November/December. For that duration of time, I'll be posting builds for DX/D2/D2G in the thread I already have going. After the upgrade, one last sync/build will be pushed and given an RC status regardless of bugs still present.


----------



## ExodusC

bikedude880 said:


> So for myself, I believe my upgrade comes around November/December. For that duration of time, I'll be posting builds for DX/D2/D2G in the thread I already have going. After the upgrade, one last sync/build will be pushed and given an RC status regardless of bugs still present.


I can only hope there is some kind of crisis and no new phones release between now and then. This way, you'll be forced to get a Galaxy S3 on Verizon so we can have the same phone.


----------



## INeedaDroid2GROM

Any specific phone most of our devs will be moving on to? Possibly the RAZR HD if ya'll want to stick with Moto? But damn, I'm thankful for all the devs this phone has/had.


----------



## BMc08GT

INeedaDroid2GROM said:


> Any specific phone most of our devs will be moving on to? Possibly the RAZR HD if ya'll want to stick with Moto? But damn, I'm thankful for all the devs this phone has/had.


 SGS3 

Sent from my SGH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Nemo aeternamn

I just gotta stop by and say cheers.. hats off to you guys.. all the devs that showed the x so much love and kept it rocking.. I passed on my x.. now rocking the gnex.. and the work you guys out into the x will be kept running till that thing dies.. you've done so much... a simple thank you doesn't do just

Cellar Door

"Who are you people and where US my house?"


----------



## Goose306

BMc08GT said:


> SGS3
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I535 using RootzWiki


^^^ This. The DX/D2/D2G already lost a few devs to the GSIII and its only been out about a month.

Course, we'll see where we are this winter, wouldn't be surprised to see some Krait quads by then powering some of these phones.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

My next phone definitely won't be a Samsung due to the horrifyingly ugly designs they use, the build quality, and the plastic feel. Also, no QWERTY.

I guess I'll get either a Motorola XT89x (the European GSM version of the DROID4), a Motorola Photon Q, or (if Motorola doesn't unlock their bootloaders) Sony Xperia GX, I guess.

Oh, and last but not least: I don't want to support the duopoly. When the market is dominated by crapsung on one side and crapple on the other, it makes me feel like throwing up.


----------



## ExodusC

Gasai Yuno said:


> My next phone definitely won't be a Samsung due to the horrifyingly ugly designs they use, the build quality, and the plastic feel. Also, no QWERTY.
> 
> I guess I'll get either a Motorola XT89x (the European GSM version of the DROID4), a Motorola Photon Q, or (if Motorola doesn't unlock their bootloaders) Sony Xperia GX, I guess.
> 
> Oh, and last but not least: I don't want to support the duopoly. When the market is dominated by crapsung on one side and crapple on the other, it makes me feel like throwing up.


Well, design matters are subjective. I like the looks of Samsung's Galaxy Nexus and Galaxy S3.

Unfortunately, I can't help it that Motorola's only competitive phone in my eyes is the RAZR MAXX. If you want a QWERTY slider, Motorola is and will be the only choice in the foreseeable future, since HTC dropped physical keyboards (and might drop out of the smartphone business at this rate).

Though as others said, I'm wondering where our developers will end up. I know BeansTown is on the Verizon S3 as of now. His modified TouchWiz ROM is one of (if not the) the most popular non-AOSP ROMs for the phone.


----------



## JoeyDVDZ

Agreed, without the support & dedication of you devs, my D-X would have gone the way of the dodo long ago. I don't use it as my DD any longer, but it makes an excellent music streamer! And thanks to you guys it's running a very sweet ICS interface. Thanks a ton for all the support and kind assistance you've shown us n00bs over the time we've been posting here!


----------



## Don Serrot

I also want to join the many people here saying thanks to the awesome people that have worked on these phones. My D2G was my first android phone, and I still have another year with it before I move on. I have to say as fun as JB sounds on the D2G I agree that ICS should be finished first. From using my Nexus 7 JB and ICS are still fairly close to each other enough to not be a huge leap. They still have an incredibly similar feel to each other with little improvements. Working ICS is more important than buggy JB. I look forward to the hobby work though while waiting for my next phone!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jabberwockish

I'll add my thanks to bikedude, 13thangel, Jonman, G.Y., and the rest. Y'all have been incredibly patient, both with some really annoying and ignorant users and with some really stupid questions asked by otherwise-intelligent people. I'd like to think I'm in the latter group.

I haven't flashed a new build in awhile-I've been making do with rooted stock since the last time I borked something and had to SBF, mainly out of laziness-but I think CM9 has matured more than enough to suit my needs. (Video recording would be nice, but I can certainly live without it.) I'm truly impressed by the amount of work y'all have put into supporting these devices, and the incredible results you've achieved. If you ever get CM10 to a usable state I'll be really amazed, and happy.


----------



## bikedude880

Jabberwockish said:


> ... Y'all have been incredibly patient, both with some really annoying and ignorant users and with some really stupid questions asked by otherwise-intelligent people. ...


This is primarily why I can't be arsed to keep running support. If people refuse to read anything (especially the first post), then what's the point of trying to help? Directions and guides exist solely to assist one in getting the device working, yet people assume they don't need it because the process is "simple". I really don't think I can go back and answer anything in the build thread due to the above. It's too damn stressful.

And ffs people, we appreciate you telling us what doesn't work. HOWEVER, as the above mentions, READ THE FIRST POST. I've got a fairly comprehensive list of issues on my OP for the build thread and /still/ I get people saying that xyz is broken. We get it. You want to feel like you're contributing. This lack of reading is not contributing, just taking up more time that could be spent on something more productive, like say, I don't know... actually fixing the damn problems.

While I could drone on about all this, I doubt a majority will even read and comprehend what I just wrote... Kirk out.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

The reason people keep getting pissed off at me is that unlike bikedude880 I have an extremely short temper.

I'll try to explain why.

I got my very first Android device in June 2011. I have never touched an Android smartphone until that day. I'm serious. People around me mostly used feature phones, dumbphones, iPhones, Windows Mobile phones&#8230; you get the idea. I had (and still have, albeit with a different SIM) a Nokia 9300. And a Motorola V547.

When I got my phone, this DROID2 GLOBAL which I still use every day, I already knew what locked bootloader was, which version (and which app) should be used to install custom recovery, which firmware versions existed, which custom firmware was being developed, and what to expect. Because, well, I spent half of March, April, May, and the first week of June reading DroidForums and XDA-Developers. In late July, I've tried CM7 for Froyo. And that's how I arrived at RootzWiki.

If you check my post history on DroidForums and XDA-Developers, I was already answering tons of questions by other users as early as in April. I knew I could answer the questions. Because I made sure to read every new thread. I was choosing my new device, yeah? I had to know every downside and advantage the device could give me - I wasn't buying it on contract. I was paying full retail. We don't have contracts here. We don't even have Verizon.

Then in August I was - after just a month of experience - reading the Android source tree. Do note, I'm not a programmer. I'm an interpreter, a synchronist, a translator - working for the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of Japan. My speciality isn't C, nor it is Java. I'm a professional, government certified EN/RU/JP interpreter. After two weeks of digging I had the answer to "Why doesn't ALT LOCK work in CM7". I even tried implementing support for it but, alas, it required way too much work so I just postponed it because Honeycomb had the support in already, and so it made sense to wait for ICS which would support LOCK keys like Honeycomb did.

All that while (I hope) not posting weird questions in development threads.

Then came 4.5.60x and, a bit later, CM9. That didn't have GSM mobile data working. Instead of posting "gsm data dosent work plz fix kthxbbq" I fetched the sources. And explored again. You all know how it ended - I've found that Hashcode had a Motorola DROID3-related workaround and tested it. And it, unsurprisingly, worked. And so we had working mobile data on GSM.

Now, why am I telling this story?

"so there I was in the hallway right"

What I wanted to say is: reading is essential. Reading forum threads lets you save your face, and avoid looking like an idiot posting a question that has been asked and answered ten times in the past. Reading source lets you find solutions, or at least a direction in which to look for a solution.

Oh. And yeah, I'm easily irritated offline, too. I just happen to dislike people who refuse to collect data, to read sources available to them, to analyse the data collected, matching it with the information they have on hand. I've been like this since kindergarten. And yes, when I left my university to work for Matsushita Electric Industrial Co., I was 14 years old. Not because I'm a genius. I just _read a lot_.


----------



## silver6054

Gasai Yuno said:


> The reason people keep getting pissed off at me is that unlike bikedude880 I have an extremely short temper.
> 
> I'll try to explain why. {Explanation removed}


Please help. I've been trying to run the official CM7 on my 4.5.629 D2G and I'm having problems. Can anyone help? Oh, and why is the signal indicator sometimes white and sometimes blue?

[Professional desensitizer for people with extremely short tempers. Success rate of almost 1%!]


----------



## INeedaDroid2GROM

Ah...I'm most certainly moving onto the RAZR HD when Verizon gets it. I hope it gets decent developer support.


----------



## Don Serrot

My plan is to go with whatever the next Nexus is. I found a non-contract carrier that gives unlimited everything for $45/mo. They'll even sell you just a sim card if you have your own unlocked GSM phone. I still have a year until I'm done with this phone though.

Totally not gonna say I'm posting this from my phone. That auto phone Tapatalk sig thing is dumb.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Don Serrot said:


> They'll even sell you just a sim card if you have your own unlocked GSM phone.


"Even"? I thought it's common sense to buy GSM plans as just a SIM card and inserting it into your device&#8230;


----------



## Don Serrot

From what I've seen most of them don't do that. I could be wrong though and just not have been looking hard enough at each of the services I was looking at... What I saw you can get an unused sim card for their service sometimes off of ebay that they'll let you use for most of the other providers, but this one actually advertises that if you already have a GSM phone you can get just a sim card directly from them. This is something that I've been trying to look more into over the last few days, so I don't claim to be an expert or anything and I'm sure the pool I'm pulling from is quite limited compared to overall. XD

I'm just happy that I seem to have found what I was looking for all along and can go to once my contract is up. And then be done with the evil contracts for good.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Oh. It's just that everywhere around Europe you just walk into a carrier's booth, get a SIM card, insert it, and you're set.


----------



## Jabberwockish

Don Serrot said:


> "Even"? I thought it's common sense to buy GSM plans as just a SIM card and inserting it into your device&#8230;


In the U.S., GSM/UMTS service is available either pre-paid or postpaid, directly from AT&T/T-mobile or from a handful of MVNOs leasing their networks. The vast majority of U.S. GSM customers still buy subsidized handsets with a postpaid service contract. Pre-paid and MVNOs are becoming more popular as coverage and features approach parity with major-carrier contracts, but (1) pre-paid service, whether from one of the majors or an MVNO, typically doesn't include off-network roaming coverage, or includes it only for voice; and (2) there is still a fairly limited selection of unlocked handsets that support all the frequencies used for UMTS/HSPA in the U.S. (I think most now support AT&T's bands, but finding a good unlocked device for T-mobile is more difficult).


----------



## Gasai Yuno

I thought T-Mobile is the only US GSM carrier with non-standard (1700 MHz) bands? (I mean, 99.99% of phones sold in Europe are quad-band GSM / WCDMA usually supporting 850/900/1900/2100 MHz and work on AT&T with zero issues.)

Though this is pretty off-topic&#8230;


----------



## Don Serrot

Yeah, it kinda is lol. I'll just say yeah, SmartTalk is what I was talking about and then shut my mouth. XD

So... how's about that ICS/JB on D2/D2G/DX? Crazy stuff huh? XD

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## crane476

Shout out to the devs for keeping the d2/d2g/dx alive so long! It made my last days with my D2 bearable. Now that I have my S3, I wouldn't mind flashing buggy JB builds just for the heck of it.


----------



## natezero386

Hey guys, I know I'm a noob and all, but I'd like to ask a favor.

I honestly do not expect a Jelly Bean port, and frankly I don't want one that badly. But what I do want to ask of you is to finish your ICS builds and make then fully functional and stable before you call it quits. Thanks for all of the work you guys have done for this community, we appreciated you all the way and still do.


----------



## JakeRoxs

I'll probably have the D2G for quite some time and I would love to learn how to make roms and kernals and all of that but I have no idea where to start. I'd love to help keep this phone's development alive.


----------



## DaFox

I just got my Droid 2 from a friend, my first Android phone. I just wanted to say thank you for keeping this going!


----------



## MissionImprobable

natezero386 said:


> Hey guys, I know I'm a noob and all, but I'd like to ask a favor.
> 
> I honestly do not expect a Jelly Bean port, and frankly I don't want one that badly. But what I do want to ask of you is to finish your ICS builds and make then fully functional and stable before you call it quits. Thanks for all of the work you guys have done for this community, we appreciated you all the way and still do.


Honestly, ICS and JB might not ever be 100% perfect because of the driver issues. CM10 is apparently already up on the Milestone 2 which I didn't realize, so I'm looking forward to seeing what comes of that.


----------



## bikedude880

So I got back from a talk with the Defy guys and I'm working on porting over the ICS configs we have to their system. They have /a much larger/ userbase and are another 2nd-init omap3 family. Most of what we have came from them anyways. Things that we will pick up in the transition: Bootmenu; better stability and bug patching.

Note: they are /not/ working directly on our family of phones. They just have what we require and I can ask them questions. DO NOT expect builds until I deem it ready. Testing will be done initially by people I trust, and will encompass the D2/DX/D2G phones, with DPro added when their dev gets to it









Also: Do not anticipate any releases. This is mainly being done as internal testing. Do anticipate status updates and possible screenshots (though don't pester for them).

With all the bugs that ICS has at present and the amount of work needed to get them fixed, I recommend considering the latest builds in my thread Release Candidates, but to still submit logs for bugs. Work will slow on CM9 inevitably, took some time to think this through. I consider ICS a learning platform for a cleaner JB finally (sp). Hold on to your basebands, folks, we're going bean hunting.


----------



## Gasai Yuno

Well, Defy's popularity is to be expected; Defy is an international device sold everywhere around the world, and is a decent rugged Android smartphone.

Now if only it had a keyboard variant&#8230;


----------



## MissionImprobable

bikedude880 said:


> So I got back from a talk with the Defy guys and I'm working on porting over the ICS configs we have to their system. They have /a much larger/ userbase and are another 2nd-init omap3 family. Most of what we have came from them anyways. Things that we will pick up in the transition: Bootmenu; better stability and bug patching.
> 
> Note: they are /not/ working directly on our family of phones. They just have what we require and I can ask them questions. DO NOT expect builds until I deem it ready. Testing will be done initially by people I trust, and will encompass the D2/DX/D2G phones, with DPro added when their dev gets to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also: Do not anticipate any releases. This is mainly being done as internal testing. Do anticipate status updates and possible screenshots (though don't pester for them).
> 
> With all the bugs that ICS has at present and the amount of work needed to get them fixed, I recommend considering the latest builds in my thread Release Candidates, but to still submit logs for bugs. Work will slow on CM9 inevitably, took some time to think this through. I consider ICS a learning platform for a cleaner JB finally (sp). Hold on to your basebands, folks, we're going bean hunting.


No worries. You guys have kept up efforts and kept our phones up-to-date in every way possible. Take your time and make it happen as you can.


----------



## Don Serrot

So this is a "you scratch our backs and we'll scratch yours" sorta thing? We have some things that they need to make ICS work better, and they have some things we need, and we all just so happen to be in a position where it should all work with just a little bit of tweaking (give or take some tweaking)?

Heck yeah! Android is like family, we gotta work together so everyone can have the best phones possible! 
And like was said above, no worries on the whole updates thing. Get the work that needs to be done taken care of first, I'm using your latest stuff from D2G right now and it seems pretty stable to me, the only issues I'm noticing are the known stuff lol. It's more than enough to be able to use on a daily basis. And for the things that aren't 100% I carry around my Nexus 7! XD


----------



## x13thangelx

inb4 shitstorm of "will this work for us?!?!?!" type posts regarding this: http://www.droid-lif...s-come-at-last/

In short, it more than likely won't. Reasons why, our current bootloaders do not support fastboot so they would have to OTA another bootloader for us. They gain nothing by unlocking EOL devices. Also, according to comments on DL the Photon Q is the only device supported.

Edit:
From http://www.droidforu...-my-device.html



> _Tip of the hat to Wicked and dgstorm_
> 
> *UPDATE: We just got off the phone with Verizon and they said that IF they detect the device has been unlocked they will take the device off their network. Reason: "Modifying software will potentially negatively impact how the phone connects with the network. The addition of unapproved software could also negatively impact the wireless experience for other customers."*
> 
> They do not have a way to detect it as of yet but it is something to consider before moving forward.




Edit #2: 
Supported devices page shows only Photon Q.


----------



## Xplorer4x4

x13thangelx said:


> inb4 shitstorm of "will this work for us?!?!?!" type posts regarding this: http://www.droid-lif...s-come-at-last/
> 
> In short, it more than likely won't. Reasons why, our current bootloaders do not support fastboot so they would have to OTA another bootloader for us. They gain nothing by unlocking EOL devices. Also, according to comments on DL the Photon Q is the only device supported.


Probably should throw this on the fire as well:
http://www.droidforu...-my-device.html


> *UPDATE: We just got off the phone with Verizon and they said that IF they detect the device has been unlocked they will take the device off their network. Reason: "Modifying software will potentially negatively impact how the phone connects with the network. The addition of unapproved software could also negatively impact the wireless experience for other customers."*
> 
> They do not have a way to detect it as of yet but it is something to consider before moving forward.


Thanks for the info 13th, and BD thanks for your contued dedcation to the device!


----------



## Don Serrot

Would be nice if they decided to show us some love, but yeah, wouldn't be surprised if they left us out.









Edit: Well... that sucks. Typical Verizon.








Just let us use our phones the way we want.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## x13thangelx

Xplorer4x4 said:


> Probably should throw this on the fire as well:
> http://www.droidforu...-my-device.html


Just saw that and was about to add it. Thanks


----------



## Jabberwockish

> *UPDATE: We just got off the phone with Verizon and they said that IF they detect the device has been unlocked they will take the device off their network. Reason: "Modifying software will potentially negatively impact how the phone connects with the network. The addition of unapproved software could also negatively impact the wireless experience for other customers."*


Never mind that this explicitly violates the terms of their 700 MHz Block C spectrum license.

Also, the supported devices page now includes the RAZR developer edition and the Verizon & WiFi-only XOOM models, and states "additional devices will be added progressively." But as was already pointed out, the procedure requires fastboot, so any future additions will not include our devices.


----------



## Don Serrot

Hehe, gotta love Google! Unless you are Verizon, then Google ruined your evil plans.


----------



## robinsc

Wow ! You Rock !
And don't worry about sounding short tempered , your acerbic wit can bring a smile to our faces



Gasai Yuno said:


> The reason people keep getting pissed off at me is that unlike bikedude880 I have an extremely short temper.
> 
> I'll try to explain why.
> 
> I got my very first Android device in June 2011. I have never touched an Android smartphone until that day. I'm serious. People around me mostly used feature phones, dumbphones, iPhones, Windows Mobile phones&#8230; you get the idea. I had (and still have, albeit with a different SIM) a Nokia 9300. And a Motorola V547.
> 
> When I got my phone, this DROID2 GLOBAL which I still use every day, I already knew what locked bootloader was, which version (and which app) should be used to install custom recovery, which firmware versions existed, which custom firmware was being developed, and what to expect. Because, well, I spent half of March, April, May, and the first week of June reading DroidForums and XDA-Developers. In late July, I've tried CM7 for Froyo. And that's how I arrived at RootzWiki.
> 
> If you check my post history on DroidForums and XDA-Developers, I was already answering tons of questions by other users as early as in April. I knew I could answer the questions. Because I made sure to read every new thread. I was choosing my new device, yeah? I had to know every downside and advantage the device could give me - I wasn't buying it on contract. I was paying full retail. We don't have contracts here. We don't even have Verizon.
> 
> Then in August I was - after just a month of experience - reading the Android source tree. Do note, I'm not a programmer. I'm an interpreter, a synchronist, a translator - working for the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of Japan. My speciality isn't C, nor it is Java. I'm a professional, government certified EN/RU/JP interpreter. After two weeks of digging I had the answer to "Why doesn't ALT LOCK work in CM7". I even tried implementing support for it but, alas, it required way too much work so I just postponed it because Honeycomb had the support in already, and so it made sense to wait for ICS which would support LOCK keys like Honeycomb did.
> 
> All that while (I hope) not posting weird questions in development threads.
> 
> Then came 4.5.60x and, a bit later, CM9. That didn't have GSM mobile data working. Instead of posting "gsm data dosent work plz fix kthxbbq" I fetched the sources. And explored again. You all know how it ended - I've found that Hashcode had a Motorola DROID3-related workaround and tested it. And it, unsurprisingly, worked. And so we had working mobile data on GSM.
> 
> Now, why am I telling this story?
> 
> "so there I was in the hallway right"
> 
> What I wanted to say is: reading is essential. Reading forum threads lets you save your face, and avoid looking like an idiot posting a question that has been asked and answered ten times in the past. Reading source lets you find solutions, or at least a direction in which to look for a solution.
> 
> Oh. And yeah, I'm easily irritated offline, too. I just happen to dislike people who refuse to collect data, to read sources available to them, to analyse the data collected, matching it with the information they have on hand. I've been like this since kindergarten. And yes, when I left my university to work for Matsushita Electric Industrial Co., I was 14 years old. Not because I'm a genius. I just _read a lot_.


----------



## eva

We support you！I am from china。。见笑了。We have a talk group of rom for D2G and we have transplanted many 2.3 rom to D2G.Cm7'bugs(gprs,720p) have been repaired by our team.But we are not good at android4.0(cm9 and cm10),we wish you can do it.Without you,we can't let D2G go to android4.1.So please don't give up.This is our rom's website(in a chinese forum)  http://bbs.gfan.com/forum-349-1.html?filter=&typeid=178&orderby=lastpost&search=&info= you can see it.D2G haven't been give up.


----------



## Xplorer4x4

Gasai Yuno said:


> The reason people keep getting pissed off at me is that unlike bikedude880 I have an extremely short temper.
> 
> I'll try to explain why.
> 
> I got my very first Android device in June 2011. I have never touched an Android smartphone until that day. I'm serious. People around me mostly used feature phones, dumbphones, iPhones, Windows Mobile phones&#8230; you get the idea. I had (and still have, albeit with a different SIM) a Nokia 9300. And a Motorola V547.
> 
> When I got my phone, this DROID2 GLOBAL which I still use every day, I already knew what locked bootloader was, which version (and which app) should be used to install custom recovery, which firmware versions existed, which custom firmware was being developed, and what to expect. Because, well, I spent half of March, April, May, and the first week of June reading DroidForums and XDA-Developers. In late July, I've tried CM7 for Froyo. And that's how I arrived at RootzWiki.
> 
> If you check my post history on DroidForums and XDA-Developers, I was already answering tons of questions by other users as early as in April. I knew I could answer the questions. Because I made sure to read every new thread. I was choosing my new device, yeah? I had to know every downside and advantage the device could give me - I wasn't buying it on contract. I was paying full retail. We don't have contracts here. We don't even have Verizon.
> 
> Then in August I was - after just a month of experience - reading the Android source tree. Do note, I'm not a programmer. I'm an interpreter, a synchronist, a translator - working for the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of Japan. My speciality isn't C, nor it is Java. I'm a professional, government certified EN/RU/JP interpreter. After two weeks of digging I had the answer to "Why doesn't ALT LOCK work in CM7". I even tried implementing support for it but, alas, it required way too much work so I just postponed it because Honeycomb had the support in already, and so it made sense to wait for ICS which would support LOCK keys like Honeycomb did.
> 
> All that while (I hope) not posting weird questions in development threads.
> 
> Then came 4.5.60x and, a bit later, CM9. That didn't have GSM mobile data working. Instead of posting "gsm data dosent work plz fix kthxbbq" I fetched the sources. And explored again. You all know how it ended - I've found that Hashcode had a Motorola DROID3-related workaround and tested it. And it, unsurprisingly, worked. And so we had working mobile data on GSM.
> 
> Now, why am I telling this story?
> 
> "so there I was in the hallway right"
> 
> What I wanted to say is: reading is essential. Reading forum threads lets you save your face, and avoid looking like an idiot posting a question that has been asked and answered ten times in the past. Reading source lets you find solutions, or at least a direction in which to look for a solution.
> 
> Oh. And yeah, I'm easily irritated offline, too. I just happen to dislike people who refuse to collect data, to read sources available to them, to analyse the data collected, matching it with the information they have on hand. I've been like this since kindergarten. And yes, when I left my university to work for Matsushita Electric Industrial Co., I was 14 years old. Not because I'm a genius. I just _read a lot_.


I missed your post, but I hear you 100%. This is why I stopped answering questions as much/often as I can. My patience grew to thin to answer the same damn question for the 100th time(10 times was a gross understatement lol).

Although I dont think 4 months worth of prereading is really needed. A few days is sufficient imo, but essentially I agree. Although I also find in some cases it is useful to point out the thread search function as people often miss it and say they cant be asked to read XX or XXX amount of pages, but if you point them to the search thread function they will actually search. Ok so thats searching not reading but it ties together all the same. I gotta stop posting these ramblings after long days lol.

Sent from my DROID2 Global


----------



## bikedude880

So the only way I see JB getting off the ground is if someone feels motivated to bring the config from ICS and fix everything. Past that, even with the bugs, ICS in it's current state may as well be a final release. There's just too much work and not enough enthusiasm or knowledgeable help.

Personally every time I go to work on it now I feel the weight of this sub-forum in the back of my head and it hurts. Y'all can tell me to stop ranting about this if you want, but it just continues to seem relevant.


----------



## MissionImprobable

Well the big thing is, is it worthwhile to pursue? The hardware issues will still exist and honestly, I really don't have any problems with the camera on CM9 and everything else that had to be developed from scratch works as well. I would rather see any big efforts put into cleaning up and rounding out ICS Roms, such as the keyboard backlight issue that has popped up in CM9 and the lack of working Alt Lock in MIUI V4, both of which of course are a non-issue for those on the DX/X2. Google Now is fully working via the ports available on XDA and if you can flash a Rom you can most certainly flash that.

If you guys are going to continue putting in your free time I certainly wouldn't complain about it being used to perfect what's already on the table.


----------



## Don Serrot

You do what you feel is best. Just like Improbable said, is it worthwhile to pursue? If so, GO FOR IT! If not, you guys have given us so much more than could have been expected from an EOL device. It sorta feels like this device has just run it's course as much as I hate to say it. I'd love for my phone to be an Android Juggernaut, running an OS that the makers could have only dreamed of (and in many ways it already is), but I'm OK with things as they are now. The only thing I REEEEEALY would like to see worked out is MMS, and really, that's not an end of the world thing.


----------



## nwalk7800

bikedude880 said:


> So the only way I see JB getting off the ground is if someone feels motivated to bring the config from ICS and fix everything. Past that, even with the bugs, ICS in it's current state may as well be a final release. There's just too much work and not enough enthusiasm or knowledgeable help.
> 
> Personally every time I go to work on it now I feel the weight of this sub-forum in the back of my head and it hurts. Y'all can tell me to stop ranting about this if you want, but it just continues to seem relevant.


I don't have a lot of experience with android, but I am a developer by trade. I've been looking at the source, but I just have no idea where to start. I would be happy to help if you can point me in the right direction.


----------



## ftfylol

Don Serrot said:


> I'm OK with things as they are now. The only thing I REEEEEALY would like to see worked out is MMS, and really, that's not an end of the world thing.


My thoughts exactly. MMS is my only real issue with CM9. I'm on the 07/26 D2G build and I would much rather you get piece of mind and stop working on JB than stress over it


----------



## supergear

Wouldn't the milestone 2 port of cm10 be a good place to start from?

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------

